# Morocco



## murga100 (Jan 25, 2013)

Anybody been to Morocco, looking at going Jan = Feb, any sites and routes most welcome, anybody else thinking of going
Thanks in advance
Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

lots - look in the Morocco touring forum 8)


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. Like bognormike I suggest you look on this Morocco forum. I suggest you look at the different post.. They cover your uestion on sites and routes.

Val


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes went Feb 2013..
As said look in the section, there is lots of info.
I went with members of another forum ( some of which are also on here) had a great time.. Got all the info via forum members and off the net, spent a month there and will be going back again Jan / Feb of 2014..

I wont go into detail here because most of the info is already in the Morocco section..
You will love it... . great place..

ps.. Dont forget your vaccinations min 6 week before..


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

tonka said:


> ps.. Dont forget your vaccinations min 6 week before..


I don't think there are any you specifically have to have for Morocco?

The Rabies course would be a good idea IMHO though


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > ps.. Dont forget your vaccinations min 6 week before..
> ...


Checked with my local nurse and online and it was "reommended" but not compulsory... They were free, so why not.....


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

You should be covered for Hepatitis, Tetanus and Typhoid.

There is very limited/no risk of Malaria.

Rabies is a choice and I would say that most do not have cover. General opinion is vaccine for: Travellers involved in outdoor and other activities [such as camping, hiking, biking, adventure travel, and caving] that put them at risk for animal bites. People who intend to work with or be around animals [such as veterinarians, wildlife professionals, and researchers]. People who are planning extended trips, moving to Morocco or beyond. Children, because they tend to play with animals, might not report bites, and are more likely to have animal bites on their head and neck.

Of course a full and extended medical kit if travelling solo.

Check on extent of medical knowledge and equipment carried if going with a tour organisation.

.


----------

